
HipChat is dead - kacy
They shut off service this morning. Even though we’ve all moved on to Slack or Mattermost, let’s all reflect on their legacy.
======
heyjudy
HC was an enhanced Campfire clone. I still like FlowDock better than Slack or
HC.

